# HP webOS Veer - a really lovely super-dinky little smartphone



## editor (Feb 10, 2011)

I reckon this is worth a thread of its own as it's such a lovely little phone. It's like a mini-Palm Pre running the lovely webOS.



http://www.wirefresh.com/hp-veer-serves-up-webos-goodness-in-a-pint-size-package/


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2011)

I think it's really cute, although am dubious about the comfort of that keyboard.
THere are some android phones this small aren't there?


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I think it's really cute, although am dubious about the comfort of that keyboard.
> THere are some android phones this small aren't there?


There was the really horrible Sony Ericsson X10 that had no keyboard. 
http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/mobilephones/overview/xperiax10mini

I found the Centro keyboard to be pretty good and that was tiny.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2011)

At this size, I think a T9, or blackberry-style 2 letters/key keyboard would be a better fit.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2011)

Crispy said:


> At this size, I think a T9, or blackberry-style 2 letters/key keyboard would be a better fit.


I dunno. I hated T9 but found the Centro/Pre keyboards to be pretty nippy.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 10, 2011)

I see this as a marker as to where Android will be going but not until the hardware is a bit cheaper.

Touch screen smart phones will in the end totally replace even the most humble of phones.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2011)

Heh it's what I always imagined a webOS new Centro would look like...cute.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I dunno. I hated T9 but found the Centro/Pre keyboards to be pretty nippy.



Yep me too, the Centro keyboard was about as small as you can get too...


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't see why anybody would want a phone that small. Web surfing must be a massive pain in the balls.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 12, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> I can't see why anybody would want a phone that small. Web surfing must be a massive pain in the balls.


 
Init....if I'm going to get a smartphone and I want to able to use its functions.

I'd be far more intrested to see web OS on a large screened phone.


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 12, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Init....if I'm going to get a smartphone and I want to able to use its functions.
> 
> I'd be far more intrested to see web OS on a large screened phone.


 
They're bringing out a 3.8 inch Palm Pre 3. Far more web friendly.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2011)

HTC Mini is pretty small:






Not as tiny as that though


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 12, 2011)

Are mini mobiles aimed at women more than men? Me and my Dad agree that we see no point in such a small phone and yet my mother thinks that it's a brilliant idea. Or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2011)

If I was a kid I'd be nagging big time for the Veer...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If I was a kid I'd be nagging big time for the Veer...


 
I'd want the one with most games on. 

These days it doesn't bother me so much.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 12, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Touch screen smart phones will in the end totally replace even the most humble of phones.


 
Possibly, but on smaller devices I think you're still going to need physical buttons for primary functions.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope.  Power is all I can think that is really essential to have as a button. 

Nothing here in these releases telling us the price, which means one of two things, they are unsure or they already know and know its going to be expensive.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Nope.  Power is all I can think that is really essential to have as a button.


 
I was thinking of older folk like my dad, who'd never be able to cope with a touch screen unless it was big, yet doesn't want to carry a battery hungry monster.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 13, 2011)

These can have bigger buttons than any small phone surely.  Numbers take over the whole screen which would make them easily as big as any physical buttons on the phone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2011)

Then you'd fill the screen...I think as well to make them as "tactile" you need to make them larger then their physical equivalent or at least that's been my impression watching older people use touch screen phones. I'm not denying that tiny touch screen phones will grab part of the market owned by basic feature phones, but think there will be space for both.


----------



## grit (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice idea, but far too small to be really usable. From the screens there, web browsing would be a painful experience.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 13, 2011)

Not necessarily, but that pinch zoom is going to be ever more useful.


----------

